# Soup for 31 days



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey peeps. Through the myriad opinions on diets, would a fresh soup diet work. Thinking of adding fish as a 11'sey and soup as the main lunch. Teatime not sure, but there will be no bread, but thinking riveta or rye bread as a replacement. Breakfast I thinking yogurt with fruit. Banana and apples are my faves.

I have told that berry's have good antioxidant properties that are great with porridge oats. The one thing I am still struggling with is the salt intake. Would a salt supplement be tangible enough? I want to make fish as the primary meat source, but maybe use sea salt or non processed salt with the fish, in this case mackerel and salmon.

Not a nutrition expert, but would value some opinions from you guys and girls. This is an area I am really lacking in. I pretty much know pasta and that is it. Thoughts


----------



## drop bear (Jan 11, 2015)

The CSIRO Total Wellbeing Diet CSIRO

here is a normal proven effective diet.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> The CSIRO Total Wellbeing Diet CSIRO
> 
> here is a normal proven effective diet.



Okay. I will look into it.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 11, 2015)

What is your goal with this diet?


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> The CSIRO Total Wellbeing Diet CSIRO
> 
> here is a normal proven effective diet.



I'm not one for fad diets, I do stumble across some that have some benefits for a very select few people. But I do regard the CSIRO as a reputable source.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 12, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> I'm not one for fad diets, I do stumble across some that have some benefits for a very select few people. But I do regard the CSIRO as a reputable source.



yeah It is not the super la de da weight cutting one our guys use. But there is a difference in aims. That one is fine for just functional weight loss.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tames D said:


> What is your goal with this diet?



To drop a bit of weight, but with food stuff I can enjoy eating, but at the same time motivate myself to continuing. I have been told today about a slimming club based over here. They use terminology non calorie based. Rather than calorie counting, it like postive and negative. Need to get the bumpf myself, but you put the two together I believe. So you could have three positives, but one negative as a treat. You follow a crib sheet as it were.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 12, 2015)

drop bear said:


> yeah It is not the super la de da weight cutting one our guys use. But there is a difference in aims. That one is fine for just functional weight loss.



Don't forget though that I do not compete like yourself or your guys. My needs will be lesser impact. But all good information to wade through


----------



## drop bear (Jan 12, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Don't forget though that I do not compete like yourself or your guys. My needs will be lesser impact. But all good information to wade through



that is what i assumed. The csiro diet will do really well for you.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 12, 2015)

drop bear said:


> that is what i assumed. The csiro diet will do really well for you.



No worries. When I can get to a computer I will check it out.


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 12, 2015)

Use a smaller plate. Eat slowly and relax, chew your food well. That will be enough for starters and drink lots of water. As for fad diets. That is what they are a fad.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 12, 2015)

tkdwarrior said:


> Use a smaller plate. Eat slowly and relax, chew your food well. That will be enough for starters and drink lots of water. As for fad diets. That is what they are a fad.



Yes good advice. I know about that one. I have a smaller bowl to use as well


----------



## drop bear (Jan 12, 2015)

Pushups are a tasty and healthy dessert.


----------

